# Bear in Genesee County



## FireMan39 (May 26, 2006)

Just to let everyone know There was a 135lb Black bear hit on I 75 at Pierson rd. Hopefully there is a lot more out here!


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Why? THis area is not at all suitable for bears. The deer population is exploding too. There are maybe 10 acres near my folks home that is surrounded by commercial and residential development in the city. I have seen several deer there.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Wow
This is big news for our area. Was probably a young bore that was chased out of his home area. No reason they can't live in that area. Plenty of garbage and crops. I really believe we manage game well enough you will eventually have bears in almost all counties in Southern MI. Look what the coyotes have done.


----------



## robin (Apr 5, 2002)

One more thing to knock my garbage cans over. The raccoons are bad enough!


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

hit on I-75, south of pierson rd near the flint river, right above Flushing rd.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

mydogisscout said:


> hit on I-75, south of pierson rd near the flint river, right above Flushing rd.


Matt, this is the land that I uded to deer hunt! Also its right along the Flint river....


----------



## FireMan39 (May 26, 2006)

According to the news they beleive that it fallowed the river down form up towards saginaw! Either way I think that we could manage bear well in the north eastern area of the county!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I came to MI from NJ - you do NOT want bears in populated areas like Genessee Co. They turn into garbage eating, birdfeeder raiding, property damaging nuisances. [Just imagine a 200-300 lb racoon.] Add in the morons who feed them deliberately [Oooh, look at the pretty wild animals!] and you have a real mess. I love black bears but only in sparsely developed areas where they belong. I think they need to stay North of M-10.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

jmoser said:


> I came to MI from NJ - you do NOT want bears in populated areas like Genessee Co. They turn into garbage eating, birdfeeder raiding, property damaging nuisances. [Just imagine a 200-300 lb racoon.] Add in the morons who feed them deliberately [Oooh, look at the pretty wild animals!] and you have a real mess. I love black bears but only in sparsely developed areas where they belong. I think they need to stay North of M-10.


These are very good points. I agree, not the best idea to have them in populated areas.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Or this story...

http://www.woodtv.com/Global/story.asp?s=4945965

Steelie


----------



## big no no (Dec 14, 2005)

It might have come across in one of those loads of canadian garbage.It's not that far from some big landfills that take trash from across the border.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

According to outdoor writer, Tom Lounsbury, there is a small bear population in Huron county.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

plenty of trash in Flint, certainly needs no help from the Canucks.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Actually, the DNR have already confirmed a breeding bear population in the SLP. At present they are trying ti figure out how to manage it.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

near Frankenmuth i found 3 piles of droppings that there's no doubt were from a bear. way too large for a **** or coyote...and full of berries


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

It seems like they are creeping south, slowly but surely.

We had a few sightings in the Midland area back in the mid 90's, and everyone was up in arms about "what are we going to do?".

My dad and little bro were driving home from bowhunting one night and saw one, they thought it was pretty cool.

Too bad we don't see more of them......


----------

